# Link to TTOC flyer



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

There used to be a linbk for people to print off flyers.

GTi goers may want to print some off to stick on the cars if the pitch happens

The search function comes up with an old link but it doesn't work.

Ta

Andy


----------

